# New Eddy Merckx LXM on the bay



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Good deal for 699,other places want a $1k or more,just put mine together(late & raining damn) ,took 7800 stuff off my other frame & will test ride for a few days before I decide either New Campy or Shimano components.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Well just took it out for a ride & my faith in Merckx DID NOT DISAPPOINT,I found the bike that I been searching for ,smooth ride,just glides quickly,no flex on hills (I love steep hills),I just put a Caad 10 7900 together& the Merckx is way better,much quicker handling which is what I was searching for ,I took 7800 off one of my other bike so I can test this ,now trying to decide groupsets either stay with Shimano or Campy,my other EM Leader(alum.) isnt even close to this LXM,the Caad 10 was lil letdown ,Im thrilled with this one,out for another ride before it rains.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

they always ride well, I've never seen a bad review on a Merckx


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Just got my Blackset race 11's rims in ,gonna put Performance ultralite tubes & Prorace 4's on ,love the ride with the heavier Mavics I have on there ,the ride with the much lighter set should be great ,should fly up hills,anxious to try them this weekend,thanx to the guys at Bww ,they sent these out "very fast".


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Finally got most of the parts (7900) that I wanted along with some Bontrager carbon bottle cages from ebay along with the rest of the 7900 group,I cant imagine any other bike riding & handling better than this one(maybe my old Gios Torino),got the shifters dialed in perfectly so the response is instant on the front & rear,overall Im Extremely happy about this bike more so than any other one I had ,its kind of a perfect setup like it was custom made for me.


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

Is this a one off or are there more frames available do you know?

Andy


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

There were 2 dealers selling them on ebay,both at the same price,looks like they have just a few left.


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

Could you please post the auction link(s), have been unable to find em

Ta

Andy


----------

